# Shifter/Transmission compatibility question?



## toddb (7 mo ago)

Would anyone know if this shifter is compatible with a 2004R overdrive transmission? 

RBLT 64-65 GTO Center Console Shifter RECHROMED LEVER Lemans Tempest Knob Floor | eBay


----------



## Olds455 (Mar 31, 2014)

I went this route for my build. You can get different gear indicator covers with it based on your transmission.

Shiftworks 64-65 Pontiac


----------



## chrisn (2 mo ago)

toddb said:


> Would anyone know if this shifter is compatible with a 2004R overdrive transmission?
> 
> RBLT 64-65 GTO Center Console Shifter RECHROMED LEVER Lemans Tempest Knob Floor | eBay


no it will not work it only has a three speed gate , the one olds 455 posted will work it has the fourth gear gate and will pull far enough to shift it .


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It's actually a shifter for the ST300 two speed trans.


----------



## toddb (7 mo ago)

chrisn said:


> no it will not work it only has a three speed gate , the one olds 455 posted will work it has the fourth gear gate and will pull far enough to shift it .





chrisn said:


> no it will not work it only has a three speed gate , the one olds 455 posted will work it has the fourth gear gate and will pull far enough to shift it .


Will this shifter work with a 200R4 Shiftworks 64-65 Pontiac


----------



## chrisn (2 mo ago)

toddb said:


> Will this shifter work with a 200R4 Shiftworks 64-65 Pontiac


yes just order the one for the 200r4 trans


----------

